
The Batman job offer - Raed667
https://raed.it/blog/batman-aint-got-shit-on-me/
======
kafkaesq
Finally a position where I can leverage my perfect command of Pascal, VHDL,
and API to write content newsletters and maximize SEO visibility and
acquisition.

And it's actually a paid role, too!

~~~
Raed667
Don't forget CSS, your VHDL would look ugly without that sweet CSS

~~~
danblick
Somewhere, a lonely nerd feels like this is the perfect match for his passion
for VHDL/CSS. :) Or maybe he's a Verilog guy who will keep looking. ;)

